# Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone



## Fuersorger (24. März 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zur Bepflanzung der Flachwasserzone:
Wie pflanze ich die Pflanzen dort? Soll ich den Flachwasserbereich mit Teicherde füllen und dann bepflanzen oder reicht eine Kokosmatte?

Mfg Fuersorger


----------



## ösiwilli (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*

Servus "Fürsorger????"

Also ich hab in der Flachwasserzone nur Sand und dort wo Pflanzen sind etwas Lehm dazu gemischt. Reicht vollauf, da die Pflanzen ja die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser futtern sollen.
Die vielfach angebotene Teicherde ist reinstes Algenfutter, drum lieber Hände Weg davon.

Liebe Grüsse - Gegensorger - genannt WILLI


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*

Also, Fürsorger, Fragen stellen in einem Forum ist ja ganz sinnvoll, dafür ist es ja auch da   .... aber:

Eigentlich gebietet es ja die Höflichkeit, dass man sich erst einmal vorstellt, bevor man Hilfe erbittet. Das mindeste wäre dabei sicherlich, dass Du uns mal einen Namen verrätst, mit dem wir Dich ansprechen könnten (Du wirst doch nicht wirklich Fürsorger heissen, oder doch  ). Dies ist bei uns so üblich, wir sind übrigens Claudia & Ludwig.

Viele Fragen sind in unserem Forum auch schon einmal oder mehrmals behandelt worden. Hierfür gibt es eine *Suchfunktion*. Das macht zwar ein Bissel Arbeit, erspart aber den anderen Forenmitgliedern zum x-ten Male die gleiche Frage zu lesen. Wenn dann nicht viele Antworten kömmen, scheint es dem neuen Forenmitgleid vielleicht, wir seien an seinen Problemen nicht interessiert ... dies ist ganz und gar nicht so. Daher: Wenn nach dem Studium der Antworten und speziell der *Fachbeiträge**https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/ dann immer noch Fragen offen sind, dann her damit.

Ansonsten hat Willi völlig recht: Hände weg von Teicherde, es sei denn, Du möchtest Algen züchten !! Der Suchbegriff hier wäre übrigens Substrat ...

Nun viel Erfolg beim Suchen, ein paar links haben wir für Dich in den Beitrag schon mal eingefügt ...*


----------



## Annett (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*

Moin,

ergänzend möchte ich hinzufügen - Finger ebenfalls weg von Kokosmatten!
Sonst fummelst Du in 2-3Jahren die Matten wieder raus, weil sie halb verrottet sind.

Ein Foto wäre übrigens gut gewesen.... dann könnte man eventuelle Probleme besser erkennen.


----------



## Fuersorger (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*

Hi 

Danke für eure Antworten

Ich heiße Markus und habe mich deshalb nicht vorgestellt, weil ich im Internet sehr vorsichtig bin (meine Eltern haben mir oft genug gesagt: Im Internet keine richtigen Namen). 
Aber mit Markus (echter Name) richte ich sicher keinen Schaden an. 
Sorry nochmal, werde in Zukunft die Suchfunktion verweenden.  

Mfg Markus alias Fürsorger (Bin StarTrek: Voyager Fan  )


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*



			
				Fuersorger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus

hast ja Recht !
und 
wenn das auch noch die Eltern sagen .......  

ich schreibe mich in Wirklichkeit groß und hinterlasse keinen Punkt .
damit versuche ich meine "Verfolger" zu verwirren !  



ach so 


nach meinem Kenntnisstand von gestern   
würde ich diese neuen schweineteuren Tonminerale als Substrat
in die der Flachwasserzone verwenden
die gibt´s von verschiedenen Herstellern
und in Großpackungen richtig günstig 

da die sehr kantig sind verkrallen sich Pflanzen auch gut bei geringen Susbtratdicken.

Teicherde und organische Substrate und Materialien sind allesamt
auf Dauer "teichungeeignet"


mfg
karsten.


----------



## deichhase (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung in der Flachwasserzone*

Hallo Markus   

Ich finde die Unterlagen von Naturagart toll. Den Katalog 2008 kannst du dir gratis bestellen. Da sind viele tolle Ideen und Anregungen.  Siehe auch www.naturagart.de, da findest du bestimmt auch viele Ideen 


Viel Spaß  Levke


----------

